# Clean those RAVE Valves



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

It is that time of the year again, don't forget about those RAVE valves. 

Here is a link which details the cleaning procedure (with pictures) for the RAVE Valves on Rotax Powerplants.

http://www.off-road.com/snowmobile/info/howto/2000/apr/rave/rave.html

-Goosewa


----------

